# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 05/05/2016

## ماجد احمد

*

    صباح الخير
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتكم خير وعافية ياصفوة

*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زين الحبيب ماجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة الكوكب المراكشي تصل فجر الخميس وتحل بالقراند هوليدي



تأكد رسميا وصول بعثة الكوكب المراكشي للبلاد فجر يوم غدٍ الخميس لمواجهة المريخ في ذهاب دور الترضية من بطولة الكونفدرالية المقام مساء السبت القادم باستاد المريخ بأم درمان وتم الحجز للبعثة بفندق القراند هوليدي بالخرطوم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نفرة لدعم المريخ تحت رعاية نائب رئيس الجمهورية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 يقيم نادي المريخ في الثانية من ظهر غد الخميس نفرة بالقصر الجمهورية و ذلك تحت رعاية نائب رئيس الجمهورية حسبو محمد عبد الله ، ومتابعة رئيس مجلس الإدارة المهندس اسامة ونسي وامين المال السيد رشيد الطاهر لدعم المريخ في مشواره الأفريقي ) بحضور عدد من رجال الاعمال وشركات وهيئات .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 الجماهير قالت كلمتها !!


تدافعت جماهير المريخ و تابعت مران المريخ استعدادا لمباراته المقبلة ضد الكوكب المراكشي .
جماهير المريخ قالت كلمتها و ساندت اللاعبين في مران امس و يتوقع ان تتدافع بكثافة اليوم من اجل بث الحماس في اللاعبين ليكونوا قدر الثقة الممنوحة لهم.
المريخ مؤهل لتحقيق نتيجة طيبة ان ود لاعبيه الدعم الكبير في مباراة السبت خاصة ان اللاعبين يحتاجون الى الدعم المعنوي و السند الجماهيري .
عودة كبار اللاعبين لتدريبات المريخ ستمنح المدير الفني فرص خيارات جيدة من اجل الدفع بفريق مكتمل الصفوف يحقق تطلعات جماهير المريخ .
المريخ يحتاج الي الجماهير التي ستمنحه قوة حقيقية لا لبعض الاقلام التي تسبح بحمد الافراد وتهتف لهم وتطبل لهم !!
نأسف لمن يطلبون للافراد وينسو المريخ زعيم القارة و هناك من يحرك بعض الهتيفة من حملة الاقلام من اجل ضرب استقرار المريخ
نعلم ان جماهير المريخ اصحاب الوجعة قادرة على اسكات الشامتين الذين ينتظرون المريخ كي يخسر اويتعثر بالتعادل ضد فريق الكوكب المراكشي.
عودة مجلس المريخ السابق على حساب كرامة المريخ او خسارته لم تقبلها جماهير المريخ
من يعملون من اجل ضب الاستقرار سيندمون لان جماهير المريخ ستقود المعركة بنفسها و تضرب بيد من حديد كل من يحضر للاستاد للهتاف ضد المريخ او الاحتفال بخسارته من داخل الاستاد.
متفرقات
تحركت بعض الاقلام المناصرة للمعارضة بتحريك منفذي اجندتها و التي فشت في فرض ما تريد
جماهير المريخ ستضرب بيد من حديد من يحاول الحضور لملعب المباراة و الهتاف للافراد و بالاخص حملة اللافتات المسيئة للاعبي المريخ و الكيان
هل صحيح ان همت سيكون ضمن قائمة متوكل احمد على التي تعتزم الترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة
ماذا قدم رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم معتصم جعفر و آخر ممثلي بلاده يقترب من التأهل الى مجموعات الكونفدرالية .
معتصم جعفر لم يزور معسكر المريخ ولا اي من اعضاء الاتحاد
مع العلم ان لجماهير المريخ آراء سالبة تجه ادارة معتصم و المخططات التي اتعبت المريخ سوى بالبرمجة او الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ من اذاعته لحساب اشخاص و افراد لا علاقة لهم بالشرعية
ان كانت مؤسسة معتصم تتعامل بالمؤسسية فكيف لها ان تكيل بميكيالين!!
الوضع وصل مرحلة خطيرة ولا يحتمل المريخ مقبل على مباراة تهم كل الشعب السوداني اوقفوا تلك المهازل و المخططات !1
اخيرا
الاخ جمال الوالي ان كان حريصا على مصلحة المريخ ومحب لكيانه عليه ان يفك رقبة المريخ من الديون التي ورطتها مجالسه للاحمر
المريخ سافر للجزائر بكلفة بلغت 10 الف دولار في حين ان المريخ غادر بطائرة خاصة بلغت 200 الف دولار نفس رحلة المريخ للعلمة و هي الآن ديون بطرف المريخ.
المريخ ليس في حاجة الى مجلس يرمي عليه الحطب على ناره المشتعلة بسبب الديون فقط يحتاج الى استثمار يعيده الى فترة مريخ بلا ديون.
اخيرا جدا
من يخططون لهزيمة المريخ ضد الكوكب المراكش لن ترحمهم جماهير المريخ
مخطط خطير لضرب استقرار المريخ وعلى جماهير المريخ ان لا تفوته و تحبطه وتعاقب من خططوا له 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ يؤكد مشاركة المالي تراوري لشوط واحد فقط امام المراكشي
 
 
   اكد الجهاز الطبي بنادي المريخ ان المالي مامادو تراوري مصاب في العضلة  الخلفية عقب الفحوصات التي اجريت علي اللاعب بعد مباراة الاهلي عطبرة في  الدوري الممتاز حيث تعرض اللاعب لإصابة ولم يستطيع اكمال المباراة .. واشار  الجهاز الطبي ان اللاعب لن يكو لن بمقدوره اللعب امام الكوكب المراكشي في  ذهاب دور الترضية لشوطين كاملين وطالب بعدم المجازفة بذلك اون يؤدي شوط  واحد فقط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* استثنى كلتشي فقط ..الاهلي شندي يشطب جميع اجانبه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال عبد المهيمن الامين مدير الكرة بنادي الاهلي شندي ان فريقه قرر الاستغناء عن جميع لاعبي الفريق الاجانب عدا اللاعب كلتشي وانه سيقوم خلال الساعات القادمة بتسوية حقوق اللاعبين الاجانب بعد فشلهم مع الفريق في الموسم الحالي و اللاعبين الذين تم الاستغناء عن خدماتهم اديس هنيستا و محمد سيلا و مالك اسحق بجانب اللاعب المالي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير عام وزارة الشباب والرياضة، نتابع مايحدث بالمريخ ولم نستلم سوى إستقالة همت
 
ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم
صرح الدكتور صالح الحبو مدير عام الرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة لديربي  سبورت إنهم لم يستلموا سوي صورة من إستقالة تقدم بها الباشمهندس عبدالقادر  الزبير همت عضو لجنة التسيير لنادي المريخ وأبان سيادته أن الوزارة تتابع  بدقة مايجري داخل الأندية ومن بينها نادي المريخ حيث أكد سيادته أن التعامل  يتم وفق القانون والنظام الأساسي وأن الإدارة العامة للرياضة قدمت تنويرا  للسيد المدير العام والذي بدوره أبلغ السيد الوزير المتواجد خارج السودان  في رحلة علاجية وكرر سيادته أن التعامل سوف يتم وفقا للقانون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا ماجد 

معليش ماشفت الصحيفة نزلت واحدة تانية

برجاء الدمج يااشراف
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
   .

نائب الرئيس يقود نفرة دعم مشوار المريخ الافريقي. 
العقرب وعبده جابر يشعلان تدريب الاحمر وابوجريشة يحسم إعادة قيد علي جعفر
 ود الياس يدافع عن قرارات الشورى 
المغاربة يشكون من حرارة الخرطوم ...وسفر راجي للامارات.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع فراس على الاضافات الثرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* ريال مدريد ينهي حلم مانشستر سيتي ويواجه اتلتيكو في النهائي
* لخويا القطري يتعادل مع بونيودكور الأوزبكي آسيويًا
* الاتحاد السعودي يفوز ويودع دوري أبطال آسيا
* ذوب آهن أصفهان يقسو على النصر السعودي في دوري أبطال آسيا
* البلجيكي موسى ديمبلي نجم توتنهام مهدد بعقوبة قاسية
* مانشستر يونايتد مهدد بخسائر مالية بسبب قميصه
* سيميوني قد يغيب عن نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا
* مانشستر سيتي يفقد قائده كومباني أمام ريال مدريد بعد مرور 10 دقائق
* جوارديولا يعترف: أتلتيكو مدريد فريق صعب للغاية
* بيليجريني: ريال مدريد فريق محظوظ
* جو هارت: هدف بالحظ أقصانا من دوري الأبطال
* راموس: قادرون على الفوز بالنهائي 
* كرستيان زاباتا مدافع ميلان يقترب من بشكتاش التركي
* جوارديولا: أشعر بالأسف الشديد.. وأتمنى التوفيق لأنشيلوتي
* فيليبي لويس: أتلتيكو مدريد قدّم ملحمة للتاريخ
* فيليبي لويس: بايرن ميونيخ الأقوى في دوري الأبطال
* بيكيه: أتمنى عودة إنتر وميلان لدوري أبطال أوروبا
* لام: لا يمكن لوم اللاعبين بعد الخروج .. 
* رومينيجه يحمل الحكم مسؤولية خروج بايرن ميونيخ
* فيدال بعد الوداع الأوروبي: نحن الأفضل في العالم
* توريس يعترف: لا أستحق ركلة جزاء أمام بايرن ميونيخ
* كازورلا يحلم بالمشاركة في يورو 2016
* هيدينك: رفضت تدريب ليستر سيتي هذا الموسم
* جالياني في مدريد من أجل المدرب بيليجريني
* رئيس نادي النصر السعودي يستقيل من منصبه
* الوداد يعبر نهضة بركان ويعزز صدارته للدوري المغربي
* الأهلي يسحق حرس الحدود ويعزز صدارته للدوري المصري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - اياب نصف النهائي:

* إشبيلية - أسبانيا (-- : --) شاختار - أوكرانيا
الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* ليفربول - إنجلترا (-- : --) فياريال - أسبانيا
الساعة: 22:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس تركيا - نصف النهائي :

* فنربخشة (-- : --) قونيا سبور
الساعة: 19:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 8

 =====

 âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب نصف النهائي:

* ريال مدريد - أسبانيا (1 : 0) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا

..................................................  .......

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - المجموعات:

* جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية  (2 : 2) جيانغسو - الصين
* بيكامكس - فيتنام (1 : 2) طوكيو - اليابان
* سانفريس - اليابان (2 : 1) سيئول - كوريا الجنوبية
* بوريرام - تايلاند (0 : 0) شاندونغ - الصين
* لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان  (0 : 0) النصر - الإمارات
* سباهان - إيران (0 : 2) الاتحاد - السعودية
* النصر - السعودية (0 : 3) اصفهان - إيران
* لخويا - قطر (0 : 0) بونيودكور - أوزبكستان

===== 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 الجماهير قالت كلمتها !!


تدافعت جماهير المريخ و تابعت مران المريخ استعدادا لمباراته المقبلة ضد الكوكب المراكشي .
جماهير المريخ قالت كلمتها و ساندت اللاعبين في مران امس و يتوقع ان تتدافع بكثافة اليوم من اجل بث الحماس في اللاعبين ليكونوا قدر الثقة الممنوحة لهم.
المريخ مؤهل لتحقيق نتيجة طيبة ان ود لاعبيه الدعم الكبير في مباراة السبت خاصة ان اللاعبين يحتاجون الى الدعم المعنوي و السند الجماهيري .
عودة كبار اللاعبين لتدريبات المريخ ستمنح المدير الفني فرص خيارات جيدة من اجل الدفع بفريق مكتمل الصفوف يحقق تطلعات جماهير المريخ .
المريخ يحتاج الي الجماهير التي ستمنحه قوة حقيقية لا لبعض الاقلام التي تسبح بحمد الافراد وتهتف لهم وتطبل لهم !!
نأسف لمن يطلبون للافراد وينسو المريخ زعيم القارة و هناك من يحرك بعض الهتيفة من حملة الاقلام من اجل ضرب استقرار المريخ
نعلم ان جماهير المريخ اصحاب الوجعة قادرة على اسكات الشامتين الذين ينتظرون المريخ كي يخسر اويتعثر بالتعادل ضد فريق الكوكب المراكشي.
عودة مجلس المريخ السابق على حساب كرامة المريخ او خسارته لم تقبلها جماهير المريخ
من يعملون من اجل ضب الاستقرار سيندمون لان جماهير المريخ ستقود المعركة بنفسها و تضرب بيد من حديد كل من يحضر للاستاد للهتاف ضد المريخ او الاحتفال بخسارته من داخل الاستاد.
متفرقات
تحركت بعض الاقلام المناصرة للمعارضة بتحريك منفذي اجندتها و التي فشت في فرض ما تريد
جماهير المريخ ستضرب بيد من حديد من يحاول الحضور لملعب المباراة و الهتاف للافراد و بالاخص حملة اللافتات المسيئة للاعبي المريخ و الكيان
هل صحيح ان همت سيكون ضمن قائمة متوكل احمد على التي تعتزم الترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة
ماذا قدم رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم معتصم جعفر و آخر ممثلي بلاده يقترب من التأهل الى مجموعات الكونفدرالية .
معتصم جعفر لم يزور معسكر المريخ ولا اي من اعضاء الاتحاد
مع العلم ان لجماهير المريخ آراء سالبة تجه ادارة معتصم و المخططات التي اتعبت المريخ سوى بالبرمجة او الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ من اذاعته لحساب اشخاص و افراد لا علاقة لهم بالشرعية
ان كانت مؤسسة معتصم تتعامل بالمؤسسية فكيف لها ان تكيل بميكيالين!!
الوضع وصل مرحلة خطيرة ولا يحتمل المريخ مقبل على مباراة تهم كل الشعب السوداني اوقفوا تلك المهازل و المخططات !1
اخيرا
الاخ جمال الوالي ان كان حريصا على مصلحة المريخ ومحب لكيانه عليه ان يفك رقبة المريخ من الديون التي ورطتها مجالسه للاحمر
المريخ سافر للجزائر بكلفة بلغت 10 الف دولار في حين ان المريخ غادر بطائرة خاصة بلغت 200 الف دولار نفس رحلة المريخ للعلمة و هي الآن ديون بطرف المريخ.
المريخ ليس في حاجة الى مجلس يرمي عليه الحطب على ناره المشتعلة بسبب الديون فقط يحتاج الى استثمار يعيده الى فترة مريخ بلا ديون.
اخيرا جدا
من يخططون لهزيمة المريخ ضد الكوكب المراكش لن ترحمهم جماهير المريخ
مخطط خطير لضرب استقرار المريخ وعلى جماهير المريخ ان لا تفوته و تحبطه وتعاقب من خططوا له 







ياخي قلنا خلاص أقفلوا الموضوع دا خلوا الناس تركز على المباراة الأهم . . . يعني لازم تظلوا تكتبوا ما يفرق و لا يجمع و تدعوا الحرص على مصلحة الفريق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
لاتختصموا فيه فالمريخ يحتضن الجميع)

ليس غريبا أن يقهر المريخ الخوف، ويطوع الحروف، ويزرع البسمة في شفاه تيبست حزنا، ويشع الفرحة في قلوب تفطرت ألما من إخفاقات للزعيم خارجية ومحلية لم تكن متوقعة، ليس غريبا أن يمارس الزعيم هوايته المفضلة وهي الصبر على المكاره والصبر على إيذاء ذوي القربى، فإذا صفعه في خده الأيمن أدار له خده الأيسر متمثلا بالحديث الشريف "ليس الشديد بالصُّرَعة، إنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب" لكن الغريب والأغرب حقا هو أن فرحة المريخ بعودته إلى سكة الانتصارات وتوديع الإخفاقات لم تحرك شجون بعض أبنائه عشية دحره الإكسبريس العطبراوي بخماسية ما أحلاها في ملعبه الذي كان أحمر في كل شيء عدا أولئك الذين غطت قلوبهم غشاوة وأصاب آذانهم وقر فقلبوا لمريخهم ظهر المجن، نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يردهم إلى صوابهم فيتحدوا ويتوحدوا مع إخوانهم في المريخ.
"من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجر"، " كل ابن آدم خطاء، وخير الخطَّائين التوّابون"، "الاعتراف بالذنب فضيلة" أحاديث وحكم ومقولات تقرر وتؤكد آدميتنا فنحن بشر نخطئ ونصيب ونحن في المريخ لا أدري كيف غابت عننا هذه الحقيقة، وفات علينا هذا الفهم في كل مسلك نسلكه، أو نهج ننتهجه في تصريف أمورنا المريخية؟.
حجزت الأحداث المريخية التي شغلت الساحة الرياضية والمريخية خاصة لنفسها بضع صفحات ستظل خالدات في سجل التأريخ المريخي بما أفرزته من نتائج اختلف تقييمها من شخص إلى آخر لكن الكل وعلى اختلاف مشاربهم قد أجمعوا على أنها ظاهرة شاذة لم يألفها المريخ ولم يعتد عليها مجتمعه فلقب العرب الذي أطلق على المريخ وأمته منذ زمن بعيد تشبها بالعرب في كرمهم وشهامتهم ووحدتهم قد فقد بريقه وتلاشى لمعانه بغيمة الخصومة وعتمة العداء.
إن تصوير المجتمع المريخي بأنه على شفا حفرة وغير مستقر ممن يحاولون أن يكيدون المكائد للمريخ ولكن أهل المريخ قادرون على إزالة الأوهام والألغام لا بحديث يفترى ولكن بفعل يرى وليرى الكائدون أي منقلب ينقلبون.
هون عليك وجفف دمعك الغالي
فما المريخ يشقى بهم ويبالي
خسروا الرهان فالزعيم متوج
بالزعامة وألقاب البطولة عالتوالي
(إسناكس(
قولوا في المريخ خيرا أو اصمتوا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
التحالف و التخالف

★كوكب المريخ لا يهدأ.. فالأحداث فيه تتري تباعا و لا تعرف التثاؤب لحظة..

★الوقت الآن لا يحتمل الجدل الكثيف حول الجمعية القادمة و أي الأطراف هو الأجدر بالفوز بأصواتها..

★و مع ذلك يغرد منسوبي التحالف خارج السرب تماما.. و يملاؤن الدنيا ضجيجا بمجرد سماعهم خبر ترشيح الوالي لرئاسة النادي الكبير!!

★التحالف (المخالف) و الذي عجز حتي الآن (و مثل كل مرة) من تسمية مرشحه للرئاسة.. تتحرك عضلاته لا إراديا فقط عند ذكر إسم الوالي..

★و مع ذلك فإن التحالف بعد تنحي الوالي الأخير لم يقدم للجنة التسيير دعما يعينها علي قضاء حوائجها.. و إختصر دعمه فقط في صحيفة النادي التي يحاولون عبرها حرق شخصية الوالي التي لا تقبل الصدأ في نفوس المريخاب..

★لا برامج و لا أطروحات توضع علي المنابر.. فقط الضجيج هو من يملأ المكان و تفوح من وراءه روائح الغل الكبير..

★و نضحك و نحن نقرأ من يحدثنا بأن عودة الوالي هي عودة للوراء.. و لا ندري عن أي (وراء) يحدثنا ذلك المسكين؟!!

★هل الوراء يعني عودة الإستقرار المفقود للنادي؟ أم هو عودة القوة المالية الضاربة بحق و حقيقة لمارد أفريقيا العظيم؟

★هل (الوراء) يعني المعسكرات النموذجية من الدرجة الأولي.. أم هو دفع جميع المستحقات لجميع النجوم و بالزيادة كمان!!

★هل (الوراء) يعني الإقامة في أفضل الفنادق أم هو السفر بالطائرات الخاصة التي فارقناها فراق الطريفي لي جملو؟!!

★هل (الوراء) يعني طابقا ثالثا أم محترفين من العيار الثقيل و ليس علي شاكلة كريم (الماسورة)!!

★حقيقة لم أفهم معني كلمة الوراء و مغزاها في سياق التصريح الفطير!!

★قال عودة للوراء قال.. طيب ستة شهور ما شوفنا الدفع الرباعي الأمامي بتاعكم ليه؟!

★عموما.. البعض في المريخ يعمل بمقولة.. أنا أصرح إذا أنا موجود.. حتي لو كان تصريحه مجرد (طربقة) في الفارغة!!

★و هيهات أن ينتاش هؤلاء من قامة الوالي السامقة فينا (بأفعاله).. فشعب المريخ يحفظ دوما تضحيات و بذل الرجال.. و لا و لم و لن يتنكر يوما لمن قدم صنيعا حسنا لأكبر النوادي في أفريقيا جمعاء.

★نبضات أخيرة★

★أشفق علي المستر لوك و هو يفتقد لخدمات علاء الدين و راجي و علي جعفر دفعة واحدة..

★أتمني أن يستخدم الرجل الرصيد البشري المتوفر لديه الإستخدام الأمثل..

★كما يجب عليه تحذير الثنائي امير كمال و ضفر من سؤ التموضع عند هجمات الخصم.. خاصة المرتدات..

★ليت الجهاز الطبي يفلح في تعافي علاء الدين يوسف..

★نفرات القروبات في حراك دائم.. و البعض منها إلتقط ذمام المبادرة للدعم..

★التحية لأشاوس قروب (صفوة المريخ) الذين كانوا حضورا في تدريب الأمس و قدموا للاعبين كميات من الفواكه و العصائر في بادرة وجدت الرضي و القبول من الجميع..

★أخوان رضوان و وهبه أكدوا بإن دعمهم لن يتوقف.. و القادم أحلي بإذن الله..

★أثار ما كتبته بالأمس حول دعم الزعيم لوصيفه غضب الوصايفة.. و لهم أنشر تعليق الصفوة ميمو:

( هناك كلام يردده صحفيو الهلال و لم يوضحه صحفيو المريخ..

فأود تصحيح معلومة مغلوطة عن مشاركات الاندية في منافسات الكاف
الكاف يعتمد في الاندية ابطال الدوري..
من كل اتحاد فريق
اضافة الي فريقين من اول 12 اتحاد حققت فرقها نتائج. بنقاط تحسب لاخر خمس سنوات،،
بعامل العام السابق مضروب في 5 و الذي قبله 4 ,3 ,2 ,1 على التوالي.
دخل السودان ترتيب الافضل عام 2009 بنتائج فريقي القمة،
بنقاط 34

كان نصيب الهلال منها الاتي:

2008 نقط واحده مركز الاخير في المجموعة ب(تضرب *5)
2007 ثلاث نقاط لوصوله لنصف نهائي الابطال (تضرب *4)
اذا نقاطه:

5*1+4*3=17

المريخ حقق للسودان النقاط الاتية
2008 نقطة واحدة مجموعات الكونفدرالية (تضرب* 5)
2007 ثلاث نقاط ثاني الكونفدرالية (تضرب *4)
اذا نقاط المريخ:

5*1+4*3=17

مما سبق ان ترتيب السودان من افضل 12 اتحاد تحقق مناصفة بين فريقي الهلال 17 نقطة و المريخ 17 نقطة
حيث يحسب النقاط كالاتي:

بطل الابطال 5
ثاني الأبطال 4
خاسر نصف النهائي 3
ثالث المجموعة 2
اخر المجموعة 1
و في الكونفدرالية
البطل 4
الوصيف 3
ثاني المجموعة 2
ثالث و رابع المجموعة 1

يعني الهلال و المريخ بالتساوي حققوا هذا بالرغم من ان المريخ بالكنفدرالية.

ان سحبت نقاط اي الفريقين لما تم اختيار الاثنين..

و لكن الغريب في الامر ان عام 2008 فاز بالممتاز فريق المريخ وهو الذي يشارك ممثلا للسودان حيث استفاد الهلال من مساهمة المريخ بالنقاط (التي جمعها من الكنفدرالية)

و حتى هذا العام بعد انسحاب الهلال استفاد من نقاط المريخ للعام المنصرم (احرز كل منهم نقاط متساوية)..

لكن الملاحظ ان كتاب الهلال كذبوا و جمهورهم صدق بدليل هذه التعليقات).

★في قادم المواعيد (إذا أمد الله في الآجال) نسرد النقاط الحالية تفصيلا..

★و لا عزاء للمغيبين عن عمد بفعل فاعل.

★نبضة أخيرة★

قام اتعزز الليمون.


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




ياخي قلنا خلاص أقفلوا الموضوع دا خلوا الناس تركز على المباراة الأهم . . . يعني لازم تظلوا تكتبوا ما يفرق و لا يجمع و تدعوا الحرص على مصلحة الفريق



...الحقد مافي حل معاهو القلوب السوداء  لاتعرف ســـــوى  الكراهية ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*اثنين وصمة عار في جبين الاعلام الاحمر صاحب الصيحة موسى وكامل سعيد أسوأ واحقد اثنين وما بشبهو الزعيــــــــــــــــــم ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
أرضا سلاح

*لا بد ان تضع الحرب الدائرة الأن في الساحة المريخية أوزارها حتي يتمكن مريخ السودان من أداء مباراته الصعبة امام المغربي في أجواء هادئة ليست كالراهنة التي يضج فيها البيت المريخي بكل أشكال وألوان الصراعات.
*المريخ لم تمر عليه طوال الفترات السابقة أوقات كهذه التي نعيشها الأن بفضل إعلام فضل ان يطلق النار على أقدامه وأقدام المريخ في وقت واحد بدافع البحث عن المصلحة المريخية التي تقتضي ان يتجاوز الجميع لأجلها المحطات الموغلة في السلبية لمحطات أرحب تتحول فيها الأصوات الناقدة إلى أصوات مشجعة ودافعة هذا الكيان إلى الامام حتي يتمكن من تجاوز المحطة الأفريقية التي تبقت لها 48 ساعة.
*مباراة الكوكب المراكشي أنشغل عنها الجميع بفضل الحملات المكثفة التي أججها الإعلام المريخي المطالب بوضع المصلحة المريخية نصب أعينه والمصلحة المريخية تتمثل الأن في العمل بقوة من أجل دك حصون المغاربة في ليلة السبت التي نتمناها ان تخلتف عن ليلة السبت التي نازل فيها مريخ السودان وفاق سطيف الجزائري وكلنا يعلم ما أفرزته تلك الليلة الحزينة من نتيجة كان لها الأثر الكبير في خروج المريخ فيما بعد بالجزائر.
*التاريخ لن يرحم كل الذين شاركوا في صناعة العواصف الهوجاء ان لم يكتب للمريخ تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تلبي طموحات قاعدته العريضة والتي يجب ان ينصب جل إهتمامها في اليومين القادمين في دعم المريخ وعدم الإنشغال بالأصوات النشاذ التي نتمنى ان تعود لجادة الصواب وتعمل من أجل المصلحة المريخية الحقيقية وليس إثارة القلائل والعمل على شغل الراي العام المريخي بمواضيع أثبتت كل الوقائع أنها لا تخرج من دوائر الكذب والإفتراء.
*الفريق المغربي مواجهته ليست سهلة كما يعتقد البعض ونرجو ان لا يضاعف البعض من صعوبة هذه المواجهة على المريخ بالإطروحات السالبة.
توحيد الصف المريخي مطلوب وشقه يعتبر جريمة في حق كيان عانى في الأيام الماضية الويلات مما صعنت أيدي بنوه.
*التجارب القاسية التي مرت بها الساحة المريخية في الأيام الماضية تعتبر أخطر على المريخ من هجوم المغربي لهذا نرجوا ان يضع الجميع سلاح المعارك المفتعلة أرضا ويرفعو سلاح دعم المريخ (فوق كل الظروف ورغم كل الخلاف) الذي في إعتقادي بالإمكان تجاوزه من قبل الجميع حتي يهيأ طريق المريخ نحو الإنتصار الذي ان تواصلت الحملات الغرائبية حتما سيتسرب من بين الأيادي المريخية المطالبة بالتكاتف والعمل بروح الفريق الواحد من أجل المريخ فقط ولا شي سواه.
وهج أخير
*مواجهة المراكشي تتطلب الحذر والهدؤ وتتطلب كذلك عمل نفسي كبير يجب ان يقوم به الجهاز الفني بقيادة لوك إيميال المطالب ان يعد لاعبيه نفسيا لهذه المواجهة التي لانشك ان بمقدور لاعبي المريخ تجاوزها بسلام.
*التجربة التي خاضها المريخ امام الوفاق يجب ان تكون خير زاد للبلجيكي ولاعبيه حتى لايعيدو تكرار هذه التجربة المريرة امام الكوكب الذي بدأ الكثيرون في الحديث عن ترتيبه في روليت بطولة الدوري المغربي وأعتقد ان هذا الحديث لايخدم المريخ في مباراته المقبلة بل يساهم في ضرره ويكفي ما شاهدناه من تراخي في شوط اللعب الأول امام الوفاق وهذا السيناريو يجب ان لا يتكرر أبدا في ليلة السبت التي نتمناها ان تكون ليلة يثبت فيها المريخ سطوته وعنفوانه على أندية شمال أفريقيا التي ما عاد المريخ يحمل هما لها بعد ان تفنن في إسقاطها تباعا الموسم الماضي والخروج امام الوفاق رغم انه يناقد هذا الواقع لكني مازلت عند رأي ان المريخ كان بإمكانه في تلك المواجهة ان يتخطى خصمه الجزائري.
*مباراة السبت لابد ان يغذو فيها نجوم المريخ كوكب مراكش.
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ يؤكد مشاركة المالي تراوري لشوط واحد فقط امام المراكشي


 
 
   اكد الجهاز الطبي بنادي المريخ ان المالي مامادو تراوري مصاب في العضلة  الخلفية عقب الفحوصات التي اجريت علي اللاعب بعد مباراة الاهلي عطبرة في  الدوري الممتاز حيث تعرض اللاعب لإصابة ولم يستطيع اكمال المباراة .. واشار  الجهاز الطبي ان اللاعب لن يكو لن بمقدوره اللعب امام الكوكب المراكشي في  ذهاب دور الترضية لشوطين كاملين وطالب بعدم المجازفة بذلك اون يؤدي شوط  واحد فقط.



شوط كامل كتير والله فى لاعب زى تراورى
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا الزعماء ماجد وكسلاوى وفراس

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

اثنين وصمة عار في جبين الاعلام الاحمر صاحب الصيحة موسى وكامل سعيد أسوأ واحقد اثنين وما بشبهو الزعيــــــــــــــــــم ..






222222222222222222222
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر يوافق على تجديد عقده مع النادي

ﻭﺍﻓﻖ  ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻻﺀﻩ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺧﻼﻝ  ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻤﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ  ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻧﺎﺟﺢ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ  ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﻭﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته اليوم للمراكشي وعودة الكبار

ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم
كتب : بكري يوسف
يؤدي فريق المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه تدريبه الرئيسي لمواجهة فريق الكوكب  المراكشي المغربي بعد غد السبت في دور ال16 مكرر في الكونفدرالية وكان  الفريق استعاد خدمات عدد من الأساسيين شكلوا غيابا عن المباريات والتدريبات  السابقة بسبب الإصابة حيث تدرب مع المجموعة أمس وأمس الأول ثنائي المقدمة  الهجومية بكري المدينة وعبده جابر ومتوسط ميدان الفريق علاء يوسف بروح  معنوية  عالية خاصة في مران الأمس الذي تألق فيه بصورة لافتة للنظر مهاجم  الفريق الأول بكري المدينة الذي تدرب بشهية مفتوحة حيث يعيش النجم أجواء  إحتفالية بسبب إستقباله لمولودته الأولى ، من. جهة أخرى يعمل بلجيكي الفرقة  الحمراء الذي بدأ سعيد بعودة النجوم الكبار للمشاركة على رسم خطة الفوز  على الكوكب المراكشي والعمل على الإستفادة من عاملي الأرض والجمهور في  تحقيق نتيجة طيبة تسهل من مهمة الفريق في لقاء العودة  من أجل الصعود لدور  المجموعتين ومن المتوقع أن يحضر جمهور المريخ بأعداد كبيرة لمتابعة مران  اليوم لمؤازرة ودعم اللاعبين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*   الكوكب يؤدي بروفته الرئيسية الجمعة بالمريخ 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تقرر ان يؤدي الكوكب المراكشي بروفته الرئيسية يوم  غد الجمعة على ملعب المريخ و ذلك وفقا للائحة الكاف و سيؤدي الفريق المغربي  مرانا اليوم بملعب الخرطوم الوطني و فيما سيؤدي المريخ مرانه على ملعبه  بحضور كل جماهيره لوضع اللمسات الاخيرة على الطريقة التي سيشجع بها  اللاعبين في مباراة السبت 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الممتاز الوطني يستضيف مريخ نيالا عصرا بالهلال

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
يستضيف فريق الخرطوم الوطني ضيفة مريخ نيالا في تمام الساعة الخامسة عصرا باستاد في واحدة من المباريات المؤجلة من الجولة الرابعة عشر لدوري سوداني الممتاز .أصحاب الأرض يدخلون لقاء اليوم برصيد 30 نقطة في المركز الرابع بينما للضيوف 29 نقطة ونظرا لفارق النقاط بين الفريقين الذي يوضح بجلاء التقارب الفني بينهما مما يجعل من مباراة اليوم تلعب على سطح صفيح ساخن حيث يأمل الكوماندوز الفوز باللقاء للتقدم لمركز افضل في الترتيب بينما يمتلك مريخ البحير ذات الطموح ويقاتل من اجل الظفر بنقاط المباراة التي تعد من اللقاءات الجديرة بالمشاهدة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
شكراً بكري.. شكراً حسبو.. وشكراً ونسي


* يمكن القول إن يوم أمس كان يوماً تأريخياً للمريخ..
* التقى فيه رئيسه الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي بالنائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح.. وخرج منه بالكثير من المكاسب التي لا بد ستدفع بمسيرة المريخ إلى الأمام خطوات وخطوات.
* والتقى بنائب رئيس الجمهورية الأستاذ حسبو محمد عبد الرحمن، وخرج منه بنفرة كبرى، يتم تنظيمها ظهر اليوم بالقصر الجمهوري، ويشارك فيها عدد من القادة الرياضيين، ورجال المال والأعمال، والوزراء، والدستوريين.. وبإذن الله يخرج منها المريخ بدعم مالي كبير يغطي جلّ مشاكله، ويهيّئه بشكل أفضل لمواجهة مباراة السبت، وبقية المباريات بـ (قلب قوي)، وروح معنوية عالية.
* شكراً سيدي النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية بكري حسن صالح على هذا الدعم المقدّر، والذي سيكون- بإذن الله الواحد الأحد- له ما له في مستقبل مسيرتنا الأفريقية.
* شكراً سيدي نائب رئيس الجمهورية حسبو محمد عبد الرحمن، وأنت ترعى النفرة الكبرى التي يحتاجها المريخ بالفعل، في هذه الأيام التي يحمل فيها- وحده- لواء الكرة السودانية، ويتطلع إلى تشريفها ببطولة جديدة، تسعد القيادة والقاعدة.
* شكراً سيدي رئيس نادي المريخ أسامة ونسي، وأنت تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من أجل معالجة المشاكل التي تعترض مسيرة الفريق الأفريقية، وتهدد مستقبله في البطولة الكونفدرالية.
2
* على الصعيد الشعبي تنتظم نادي المريخ في الخامسة من مساء اليوم النفرة التي دعت لها قروبات النادي، بحضور أعضاء من مجلس الإدارة ومجلس الشورى والأقطاب والجماهير؛ لدعم مسيرة النادي في المرحلة الحساسة المقبلة التي تنتظر فيها الفريق مواجهتين صعبتين في دور الستة عشر مكرر من البطولة الكونفدرالية أمام فريق الكوكب المراكشي، وحسب تأكيدات الأخ النور أبو الجاز- العضو الفاعل في قروب مشرفي القروبات- ستشهد النفرة فقرات غنائية وترفيهية.
* لكم التحية قروبات المريخ في الواتساب، ومنتدياته ومواقعه في الفيس بوك، وأنتم تضطلعون بأعظم دور تجاه زعيم البلد كبير البلد سيد البلد، وتشاركون في دفع مسيرته بالفكر والوقت والمال- وبإذن الله- تحصدون ثمار زرعكم طيبة.. وآهــ وآهــ
3
* 24 ساعة فقط تبقت لمباراة حبيبنا المريخ أمام نظيره المغربي الكوكب في البطولة الكونفدرالية، وبالتأكيد ليس غريباً أن يركِّز كل أهل المريخ وصحفهم وقروباتهم الحمراء- عدا بعض النشاز وهم ليسوا في الحسابات- على هذه المباراة، ويجمّدون الحديث عن أي ملف لا يختص بها.. فهذا من أصلهم الذي يميّزهم على سائر الجماهير.. ويميز فريقهم.
* وعلى جانب الفريق فإن الوضع- الحمد لله- مطمئن بعد أن تعافى معظم الأساسيين، وشفوا تماماً من إصاباتهم السابقة، واستعادوا لياقتهم وتجانسهم مع البقية، وما رأيته بأم عيني في مران الفريق أول أمس بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، وسمعته من بعض اللاعبين، يدعوانني إلى التفاؤل بأن نقدم في مباراة السبت عرضاً قوياً، ونحقق نتيجة طيبة، تعبد الطريق أمامنا للصعود إلى مجموعات الكونفدرالية.
4
* المريخ عمل صالح.. بالتالي فإن أي محاولات لنسف استقراره، أو تشويه صورته، لن يكتب لها النجاح.
* من أجل مصلحة المريخ العليا نؤيّد مجلس الشورى بقوة في مساعيه الرامية إلى التنسيق بين القوائم الانتخابية، للوصول إلى قائمة يرأسها الأخ جمال الوالي، وتضم في عضويتها شخصيات يختارها الرئيس بنفسه.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام
محسن عطا المنان
( ما أنت ممثلنا الوحيد يا زعيم خليك شديد)

ساعات تعد على الأصابع يحسها الزعيم بطيئة كأنما تحملها سلحفاة على ظهرها تثاقلت بها لتكمل المشوار وتبلغ بها خط النهاية الذي يرسمه ذهاب مباراة الزعيم مع الكوكب المراكشي في الكونفدرالية .إن عظمة المريخ دائما تتجلى في المواقف التي تصعب على غيره الوجود فيها والتعامل معها فمقدرته تتجلى بوضوح وتكون خير معين في إثبات ذاته وإبراز مقدرته، ما ألحق بالمريخ من عوارض واكتنفته من مشاكل لم يأبه بها كثيرا ليس كما يقال في حق من يقف هذا الموقف بميتة قلب أو ضعف وهوان ولكن عكس ذلك تماما فتعود المريخ على مثل هذه المواقف الصعبة وسهولة تغلبه عليها جعلت الأسد الهصور عنده حملا وديعا .قامت الدنيا وقعدت وبلغت القلوب المريخية الحناجر خوفا على زعيمها مما أفضت إليه نتائجه في منافسة داخلية وهي الدوري الممتاز أوقفت نبض الشارع المريخي لكن لو تريث أهل الزعيم ورجعوا بالذاكرة قليلا إلى الوراء لرأوا كم مثل هذه المواقف قد مرت على المريخ وكم من مرة وضعوا أقدامهم عليها وضربوا بأيديهم على صدورهم يطلقون صرخة النصر عليها فعندها كم كانوا ينتزعون الخوف من قلوبهم ويلبسونها ثوب الطمأنينة والسكينة إنه المريخ الذي لا تفت في عضده مصيبة ولا تزعزع ثقته محنة .تسميم الأجواء المريخية في غضون هذه الأيام لم تكن ظاهرة بقدر ما هي مؤامرة حيكت في ظلام الغرض منها النيل من المريخ في أغلى وأعز ما يملك وهي وحدة أمته وصلابة عوده الذي لم يكسر آحادا من قبل من أعياهم الحسد وأعمتهم الغيرة فاستغلوا ضعف مردوده في مبارياته الخارجية والمحلية للنيل من إدارته والتشكيك في قدراته الفنية وقد منوا أنفسهم أن يسير المريخ على هذا المنوال لكن مباراته الأخيرة في الدوري الممتاز مع الأهلي العطبراوي والتي كشر فيها المريخ عن أنيابه أيقظت أعدائه من استمرار الحلم الجميل وأحسوا أن الليث الأحمر قد عاد إلى ممارسة هواية صيد الغزلان مجددا وهذا دعاهم إلى أن يقرّوا في غرارة أنفسهم بأن الكوكب المراكشي سوف يكون صيدا سهلا لليث الأحمر فأصابهم الخذلان. إسناكس حالهم يغني عن سؤالهم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شعاع النجوم
 شريف محمد عثمان
 مجلس الشورى ودوره التأريخي

 ظللنا  نردد كلما مر كيان المريخ العظيم بأزمة أنها أزمة (عارضة).. مهما تباينت  الآراء حولها وأنها ستكون إلى زوال.. وأن التجارب تؤكد أن أبناء المريخ (في  الشدة بأس يتجلى وعلى الود يضموا الشمل أهلا).. وظللنا نراهن على كبار  المريخ ومجلس الشورى.. أنهم أهل للم الشمل وتوحيد الكلمة، وأن ذلك ما عودنا  عليه عبر تأريخه الطويل الناصع ومسمياته المختلة (برلمان المريخ.. وأقطاب  المريخ والمجلس الاستشاري ومجلس الشورى حالياً)؛ حيث ظلت وحدة الأهداف ديدن  هذه المجالس والتجرد ونكران الذات وتقديم الخبرات الثرة والأفكار النيرة  ومراعاة المصلحة العليا للكيان والعض عليها بالنواجز هي سبيل كبار المريخ  ورموزه وشبابه الوثاب الذي لم تخلُ منهم هذه المجالس بمسمياته العديدة  وصولاً إلى الأهداف النبيلة ولم تمر أزمة عارضة إلا ووضعوا لها حلاً  جذرياً، وسرعان ما تنتهي هذه الأزمة ويتحقق الاستقرار.. وها هي الأزمة  الأخيرة التي سرت بين الأوساط المريخية سريان النار في الهشيم حتى حسب  البعض أنها لن تزول تمر مر السحاب وتنقشع كسحابة صيف، وها هو مجلس الشورى  يضع لها الحلول الناجعة.
 * فمنذ أن شاهدنا بأم أعيننا سعادة الفريق  فاروق حسن محمد نور الأمين العام لمجلس الشورى، والذي اتخذ من مقر صحيفة  المريخ (غرفة عمليات) له يصول ويجول، ويجري اتصالاته مع القيادات المريخية  المتباينة في طرحها وآرائها، ويسعى جاهداً للم الشمل، وتوحيد الكلمة قبل  يومين من انعقاد اجتماع الشورى مساء أمس الأول، ويبشرنا أولاً بأول  بالنتائج الجيدة التي توصل إليها مع القيادات عبر اتصالاته الهاتفية،  ومطمئناً أن الأمر لا يعدو إلا أن يطرح هذه النتائج الجيدة التي توصل إليها  على طاولة مجلس الشورى لاتخاذ القرار المناسب.. منذ أن شاهدنا تلك المساعي  الحميدة التي قام بها سعادة الفريق.. تيقنا بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أنه قد  أحكم قبضته على ملف الأزمة، وأنها ستكون إلى زوال باكتمال مساعيه الحميدة  باللقاءات المباشرة مع القيادات المريخية المعنية.
 * وأمس الأول كان  الاجتماع المرتقب لمجلس الشورى، والذي توصل إلى تكوين لجنة لمقابلة كل  الأطراف من أجل التوصل إلى قائمة موحدة.. تؤكد وحدة أبناء المريخ في  الانتخابات المرتقبة في السابع والعشرين من مايو الجاري.. وما أدراك ما  الأسماء التي تضمها هذه اللجنة.. فهم قامات قيادية، ورموز مريخية، ووجوه  خير يعرفها المريخيون عند الأزمات والملمات والشدة، فلا غرو أن كان رئيسها  هو رئيس مجلس الشورى.. الهرم المريخي ود الياس (شديد البأس).. كما عرف بذلك  مدافعاً عن حقوق المريخ ومكتساباته.. وهناك الأمين العام (صاحب المبادرة)  الفريق فاروق حسن، والدكتور النيل، والفريق الطيب عبد الرحمن (علم على رأسه  نار)، مثله مثل كل رفاقه في اللجنة.. واللواء أبو عبيدة محمد الحسن،  والمهندس عبد السلام العجيل.
 * مجلس الشورى رسم خارطة الطريق لهذه  اللجنة التي سوف تلتقي بكل الجماعات المريخية.. بدءا بالدكتور جمال الوالي،  والتحالف المريخي، والجماعات الأخرى.. وكما جاء في بيانه بصريح العبارة  (لمعرفة القدرات المالية لكل جهة لأن المال هو أساس العمل الإداري إلى جانب  الخبرات الرياضية).
 * مجلس الشورى ناشد الجميع بالوقوف خلف الفريق في  مباراة السبت، وأعلن أنه سيتقدم الصفوف من المران الختامي، وانتهاء بتشكيل  الحضور بكامل هيئته في المقصورة الماسية بفئة (مليون جنيه)؛ دعماً لمسيرة  الفريق الأفريقية، مناشداً الجميع الوقوف خلف الفريق في مباراة السبت أمام  الكوكب المراكشي؛ لتمكينه من تحقيق نتيجة تساعده على العبور في مباراة  الإياب بمراكش إلى مجموعات الكونفدرالية، ولم ينس أن يناشد الإعلام المريخي  أن يمارس دوره في تعبئة الجماهير، ونبذ الخلافات، وقد بدأ الإعلام المريخي  دوره ومهمته على أكمل وجه منذ أمس.. وبذلك يكون مجلس الشورى قد أكمل مهمته  نحو المباراة المرتقبة والمساعي الحميدة لتوحيد الأمة المريخية.. نرجو أن  تكلل مساعيه بالتوفيق والنجاح فيما يتعلق بالوفاق والقائمة الموحدة في  الانتخابات المرتقبة... وبالله التوفيق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق
حافظ خوجلي
وقال مجلس الشورى كلمته

* اجتمع مجلس الشورى المريخي ووقف على الكثير من الحقائق التي وضعها سعاد الفريق فاروق حسن الأمين العام للشورى وهو من شارك في المؤتمر الصحافي الذي عقدته لجنة التسيير مؤخراً ووصف الأخ فاروق عقد المؤتمر الصحفي أنه جاء في وقته، بالتالي قام سعادته بتنوير زملائه في الاجتماع، وأصبحت الحقائق مجردة أمامهم دون تلوين أو خلافه ممّا يتم تداوله ولا يخرج من باب الإشاعات والغرض منها بات مكشوفا.
* أمن مجلس الشورى على قيام الجمعية في موعدها رافضاً أي اتجاه لتكوين لجنة تسيير جديدة، وفي ذلك رد واضح على كل الإشاعات التي راجت خلال الأيام الماضية، والتي تم التبشير بها، وخاض فيها الخائضون- مستشار الوزارة الرياضية الولائية، وقوله في الهواء الطلق إن هنالك عدداً من المستجدات لم تكن في الحسبان، وأن هنالك انفراجاً قريباً في الأوضاع الإدارية في المريخ بشكل نهائي.
* لا ندري كيف سيكون موقف أبو هريرة حسين مستشار وزير الرياضة بعد أن أمن كبار المريخ على قيام الجمعية، ورفضهم تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة.. هل سيناهض أبو هريرة المستشار قرار ورغبة مجلس شورى المريخ حتى ينتصر لنفسه، ويهزم مصلحة كيان، أم أن سعادة المستشار يريد تغييب الديمقراطية بالمريخ، وفي هذه الحالة سيكون الأمر محسوباً على الوزارة الرياضية.
* ليست هناك أزمة في المريخ حتى يظهر فيها مستشار الوزير، ويبشر بانفراجها، لكن تبقى الأزمة في من يديرونها خارج أسوار النادي، والإفصاح عمّا في دواخلهم لأمر لا علاقة له بالمريخ، وهنا تكمن الأزمة.
* حتى لو كانت هنالك أزمة في المريخ ما دخل أبو هريرة المستشار فيها؟، وهل استشاره الوزير فيها حتى يقول على نحو ما قال أم أن أمور وزارة الرياضة الولائية أصبحت تطلق في الهواء عبر أثير أي من الإذاعات أم أنه حب الظهور والشيفونية على طريقة أنا أصرح إذن أنا موجود.
* مجلس الشورى أمن على قيام الجمعية وقال لا لتعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة.. وبعد ده كلو ننتظر الانفراج الذي بشر به المستشار، وقال قريباً.
شهادة حق
* مران المريخ الختامي اليوم يجب أن تتوحد فيه كل المسميات تأكيداً على الوقفة الموحدة.
* وقروبات الكيان ستدعم المسيرة اليوم.
* ومجلس الشورى يشكل حضوراً داعماً للاعبين.
* الجميع اليوم مع المريخ.
* وفي ذلك أكبر دافع للاعبين لتحقيق الفوز على المغربي.
* مباراة السبت مسؤولية كل أهل المريخ.
* لأنها تمثل الأهم ومن بعدها يأتي المهم.
* والقادم أحلى مع المريخ- بإذن الله.
صورة ‏صحيفة المريخ السوداني‏.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
دور القادة الحمر

* تجاوز المريخ أياما عصيبة للغاية، وبدأت الأمور تعود إلى الهدوء إلا من بعض الهمز واللمز وبعض الأصوات التي تصر على تعكير أجواء الموقعة الأفريقية.
* الصوت العالي يبدو هو صوت الاستنفار والتحضير للمواجهة المغربية والالتفاف خلف الزعيم ليشع نوره ويعم القارة السمراء كما جرت العادة.
* صوت الحكمة هزم كل الأصوات الأخرى والانحياز للمريخ ليس بالأمر المستغرب من قوم الصفوة.
* مر المريخ بتجارب كثيرة وعاش صراعات مختلفة ومتنوعة وامتلأت نفوس البعض بالغل والغضب وتباعدت المسافات.
* لم نجنِ أية ثمار من الخلافات والصراعات وكان في الإمكان أن يكون المريخ اليوم أفضل بكثير لولا وجود المتاريس والعقبات.
* ما مضى قد مضى، وكما يقول الإخوة المصريون (نحن أولاد النهار دا)، فإذن علينا أن نستثمر أية فرصة للتكاتف والتقارب والهدوء والاستقرار.
* استثمار معنوي هو المتاح اليوم في غياب الاستثمار المادي والمعنوي مطلوب في مثل هذه الأوقات بشدة ويمثل ترياقا لكل الأوجاع.
* يحتاج المريخ في الساعات المتبقية من موعد التحدي الذي ينتظره إلى عمل كبير وجرعات معنوية مكثفة وتضامن كامل المواصفات بين أنصاره.
* المهمة تبدأ من الكبار الذين نرجو أن يكون اجتماعهم أمس الأول بداية تفاعل ووجود في الساحة يستمر في مناصرة الفريق في التدريبات وزيارته في المعسكر.
* تتطلب فاتورة الانتصار الذي يؤمن العبور إلى دوري الكبار جهدا منظما يستهدف تهيئة أفضل الظروف للفريق الأحمر لينثر الفرح في ربوع الوطن.
* ليلة السبت تنتظر القادة الحمر في مقدمتهم كبار الفريق راجي وعلاء الدين وأمير كمال؛ لرفع الروح القتالية لدى إخوانهم اللاعبين تلك الروح التي شهدتها الأرض الجزائرية.
* المسؤولية كبيرة ومضاعفة أيضا بالنسبة لقادة المدرجات الحمراء ليركزوا على المباراة والتشجيع الداوي والمتواصل.
* كل من يتحرك لتجهيز (لافتة) لا تنسجم مع التحدي الكبير يظلم المريخ ويظلم نفسه وتبدو صورته مشوهة تثير الاشمئزاز.
* ظلت الصفوة محل فخر المريخ من العناوين البارزة التي يقف عندها العرب والعجم في مباريات الفريق المهمة بمواقفها التأريخية والفريدة.
* اليوم يبدو المشهد الأحمر يبعث الاطمئنان، ويؤكد أن الكل (رامي قدام) ويضع مصلحة المريخ مقدمة على أي أمر آخر.
* سعداء جدا بنبرة التفاؤل والثقة في المريخ صاحب المجد والتأريخ بأن يكون في الموعد ويكتب سطرا جديدا في سجلات النتائج الباهرة عنوة واقتدارا.
* المريخ ينتظر كل صاحب مبادرة تقوي من عزمه وتشد من أزره وكل حرف يفتح أمامه الطريق لينتصر ثم يعبر بجدارة.
* ينتظر المريخ العطاء والوفاء ليمضي بخطوات واثقة ويمنح الصفوة حق الفرح وليسمو الاسم ونعيد رائعة الصناجة الزبير عوض الكريم (يا سيدة).
* يستطيع المريخ أن يفعل وقادر على أن يترجم الطموحات نصرا مؤزرا- فقط- إن صدقت النوايا وخلصت الجهود والتفت حوله الجموع كل الجموع.عصير الكلام
* امتنع لوك عن التصريحات.
* البلجيكي قرر الحديث- فقط- في المؤتمرات.
* لوك بدأ يفهم واستوعب الدرس.
* عليه أن (يقرط) على الصمت.
* كثرة التصريحات تعود على المدرب بالضرر.
* بدأ التنافس بين الصفوة على مبادرات التشجيع الجديدة.
* بعد مبادرة التيفو هناك من يخطط لمفاجأة.
* الجماهير الحمراء من إبداع إلى إبداع.
*النفرة مستمرة.
* دعم الصفوة يزيد المريخ قوة.
* وقف الأخ فاروق مع الكيان وكذلك اللواء بشرى.
* الوقوف مع الكيان واجب لا يستحق التفسيرات الأخرى.
* سيفوز المريخ لتأريخه ولجماهيره ويفرح الجميع.
* سد باب الخسارة قمة الرجولة والجسارة.
* علينا أن نبعد عن أخبار غياب هذا وذاك عن المراكشي.
* الفريق المغربي قادم بكل قوته.
* طموحاته كبيرة ولا بد من احترامه.
* شكرا شباب رجال حول المريخ على البيان.
* بيان حكيم يا ود عقيد.
* شكرا لكل من رفع لافتة مع المريخ جوه الميدان.
* شكرا كل من حول رصيدا ليدعم الكيان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اختصار
احمد محمد الحسن
رئيس المريخ في القصر الجمهوري

* أثبت الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ أنه رجل هذه المرحلة الانتقالية في المريخ دون منازع.. قاد الرجل مسيرة المريخ بدرجة عالية من القدرة والكفاءة والامتياز، ولم يكترث لصعوبة المهمة حين تولى أمر القيادة بعد جمال الوالي مباشرة.. وتحرك الرجل في كل الاتجاهات، وطرق كل الأبواب، وبذل مجهوداً خارقاً من أجل الدفاع عن كيان المريخ، وإسعاد جماهيره التي يعلم أسامة مقدار حبها وعشقها لهذا النادي العريق.. وفي الوقت الذي يتحدث فيه البعض عن الصعوبات المالية التي واجهت لجنة التسيير كان أسامة ونسي على الخط، وفي مقدمة الصفوف بذلاً وتواصلاً من أجل المريخ.. وتفانياً خرافياً من أجل استكمال كل مراحل تقدمه وازدهاره، وها هو الآن - وأمس فقط - (اقتحم) القصر الجمهوري ليس غازياً لكن مدافعاً ومنافحاً عن المريخ، وباحثاً - بجد واجتهاد - عن كلّ ما من شأنه أن يجعل راية المريخ عالية خفاقة.. أمضى أسامة ونسي يوماً حافلاً في القصر أمس التقى خلاله بالنائب الأول سعادة الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح.. وقدم له تنويراً ضافياً عن حقيقة الأوضاع في نادي المريخ، واستقرار الفريق، وتقدمه في البطولة الأفريقية بعد أن أصبح ممثلاً وحيداً للكرة السودانية في المحافل الأفريقية - وكما توقعنا - وكما هو معهود كانت الأريحية من النائب الأول وتفهمه لكل ما جرى في الساحة الرياضية – عامة - ونادي المريخ – خاصة - فقد وعد سيادته بدعم كبير لمسيرة المريخ الأفريقية.. وعهدنا ببكري أنه إن قال فعل.. وعهدنا به أن يقدم دعماً يشحذ الهمم، ويرفع المعنويات، وتتجلى من خلاله كل صور الإبداع التي يمكن أن تتفجر في المريخ خيراً وبركة بعد هذا اللقاء.
* في ذات الإطار.. وعلى ذات النسق التقى الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي أثناء وجوده في القصر الجمهوري أمس بالأستاذ حسبو محمد عبد الرحمن نائب رئيس الجمهورية، الذي استمع منه إلى تنوير مماثل عن المريخ مع التركير على البطولة الأفريقية التي حقق المريخ فيها نجاحات باهرة وانتصارات مدوية أهلت فريقه أن يكون من بين أقوى أندية أفريقيا التي تتنافس الآن لنيل كأس البطولة، وأثمر هذا اللقاء الناجح بين السيد النائب ورئيس نادي المريخ عن موافقة الأستاذ حسبو على تنظيم نفرة رياضية كبرى بالقصر الجمهوري ظهر اليوم دعا لها السيد النائب نخبة من القادة الرياضيين والدستوريين والوزراء والاقتصاديين ورجال المال والأعمال؛ دعماً لمسيرة المريخ.. وهكذا أمضى رئيس المريخ الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي يوماً حافلاً بالقصر الجمهوري أمس - كما قلت - وهو سعيد بهذا الإنجاز الذي سيكون له ما بعده في مسيرة المريخ الظافرة.


*

----------

